# Pig down Midland County w/ pics



## Falesy

Stole these off a buds facebook from last weekend. Shot in Midland County , don't know the exact whereabouts but have a good idea. Does anyone know why this pig has a tracker collar on it? He claims DNR had it on there. Why is that? I thought they just wanted them all dead?


----------



## meganddeg

Here's a story from Lansing that explains more...

http://www.lansingstatejournal.com/...lan-study-of-michigans-exotic-swine/16782915/


----------



## GRJohnnyRingo

Typical govt. inefficiency & bureaucracy for you. Somebody needs to spend a lot of money to justify their job. If they need to find out the information from the article above, all they need to do is ask Georgia, Florida, or Texas what the effects are, but hey what do I know, Im not in, nor do I get a pay check from the govt or state, I have to be smart to earn my monies.


----------



## Thirty pointer

Exactly right we spend more money on stupid research than many countries combined .22 billion for global climate change? With that kind of money doled out it guarantees there will be global warming for many years to come .There has been many research projects already done on feral hogs $500.000 is a big waste .No wonder there are no monies for other important projects in Michigan .


----------



## Falesy

meganddeg said:


> Here's a story from Lansing that explains more...
> 
> http://www.lansingstatejournal.com/...lan-study-of-michigans-exotic-swine/16782915/



Interesting


----------



## Thirty pointer

Falesy said:


> Interesting


All this has been done numerous times before in other states .$500.000 ?? Its boy pig girl pig baby pigs that is all we need to know .Shoot um up .


----------



## Robert Holmes

They collared all of the wolves and had some money left over. Don't worry the activists are trying to get the pig on the endangered species list as well. Why not there are far less wild pigs than there are wolves. We have to fight for more economic damage in Michigan.


----------



## Captain of the 4-C's

Now you know and understand the true meaning of "Pork Barrel" spending!


----------



## john warren

if its as easy as shoot em up! why are they not all shot by now?
maybe we could learn how they use the terrain here in michigan to pin point where they are so we can shoot em up.


----------



## slowpoke

Sure could use that on the roads.


----------



## augustus0603

slowpoke said:


> Sure could use that on the roads.


Ahh. Yes. Nothing better than government dipping into outdoor designated funds. It worked out so well in the past.


----------



## Craig M

I don't want DNR money spent on the roads. How about:

Habitat improvements on public lands
Fish cleaning stations at state launches that don't have them
More officers in the field
Etc...


----------



## Thirty pointer

Craig M said:


> I don't want DNR money spent on the roads. How about:
> 
> Habitat improvements on public lands
> Fish cleaning stations at state launches that don't have them
> More officers in the field
> Etc...


Now your talking !


----------



## 2508speed

Robert Holmes said:


> They collared all of the wolves and had some money left over. Don't worry the activists are trying to get the pig on the endangered species list as well. Why not there are far less wild pigs than there are wolves. We have to fight for more economic damage in Michigan.


Full of wolf crap as usual Bob. Compare wolves to feral pigs is a stretch! Boy Cried Wolf! I get that you want federal funding in the UP. But to keep on about the wolves is making your case weak!


----------



## Nostromo

Falesy said:


> Stole these off a buds facebook from last weekend. Shot in Midland County , don't know the exact whereabouts but have a good idea. Does anyone know why this pig has a tracker collar on it? He claims DNR had it on there. Why is that? I thought they just wanted them all dead?
> 
> View attachment 75805
> 
> 
> View attachment 75806


 Most states which report a feral hog problem. Have a history of hundreds years of free ranging hogs. Michigan is a prime opportunity to study feral hogs as they spread into new territory.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

Typical DNR game plan....fund a $500,000 study to find out exactly what states like Texas already know....rather than pay the salary for an experienced biologist to come here and formulate a plan.


----------



## Thirty pointer

Rooster Cogburn said:


> Typical DNR game plan....fund a $500,000 study to find out exactly what states like Texas already know....rather than pay the salary for an experienced biologist to come here and formulate a plan.


Exactly ! My brothers six pigs got loose once and completely rototilled the neighbors yard that's what they do .I think I just saved $500.000.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

The only thing stupider than putting lipstick on a pig is spending $500,000 to put tracking collars on them! What a waste of our $. If they don't want them in the state just put a friggin open season, no bag limit on them. Problem solved. No charge.


----------



## JourneyGirl

Sasquatch Lives: Since 2010 wild pigs can be killed any day of the year and there is no limit to the number that can be killed. No license needed on private property where permission is granted by the land owner, and any valid hunting license or a CPL on public land. No evidence so far that people actively hunting them are killing any notable numbers of them. It's not like deer hunting.

Edit: go to michigan.gov/feralswine for info on hunting them


----------



## Thirty pointer

JourneyGirl said:


> Sasquatch Lives: Since 2010 wild pigs can be killed any day of the year and there is no limit to the number that can be killed. No license needed on private property where permission is granted by the land owner, and any valid hunting license or a CPL on public land. No evidence so far that people actively hunting them are killing any notable numbers of them. It's not like deer hunting.
> 
> Edit: go to michigan.gov/feralswine for info on hunting them


Maybe there is not very many of them to kill I have not seen or heard of anyone I know that has seen a feral hog .If they were in any numbers there would be more reports .Maybe they are sasquatches favorite food .


----------

